# The rarest of gratuities



## TotC (Dec 6, 2016)

I had a ping for a dance club at closing time, and everyone is rushing out, trying to beat the surge, the man, time, whatever, I don't know. But they sure were in a hurry. Traffic was jammed up so I quick hang a u turn and park, so I can drive away from the madness. The pax calls me and we eventually are able to connect. Turns out they were a pair of Washington University students who DJ Electronic Dance Music and get paid for it. Good for them that they are earning a some extra cash, instead of crynig and sulking about their privileged lives. At the end of the ride, the registered pax hands me a $3 tip for the ride. I of course said thanks and wished them the best on their next night's DJ gig.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Why would you take a non-surge ping just before it begins surging? Are you a self-loathing masochist?

Turn your goddamn driver app off and your rider app on. Wait for the surge to build. When it hits 2x or higher, turn on your driver app. Unbelievable that so many still do not know the most basic rules of this business.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

All tips are appreciated but Greg is right. I would rather have surge than a 3 buck tip lol.


----------



## TotC (Dec 6, 2016)

Greguzzi said:


> Why would you take a non-surge ping just before it begins surging? Are you a self-loathing masochist?
> 
> Turn your goddamn driver app off and your rider app on. Wait for the surge to build. When it hits 2x or higher, turn on your driver app. Unbelievable that so many still do not know the most basic rules of this business.


Sticks and stones may break my bones, but Ubering excites me. Besides, I had two non drunk, non disrespectful riders who did not demand a bunch of amenities or stops along the way. There are more costs and benefits than just monetary ones.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I routinely cancel on pax before I pick them up if I notice a surge happening. I did that this saturday, I got a non-surge ping and I get into the rush traffic that usually means surge. I check the app and it sure is surging at 2.5x. I cancelled - no charge immediately and got a new ping while still in traffic on 2.5x surge.

No regrets!


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

TotC said:


> Sticks and stones may break my bones, but Ubering excites me. Besides, I had two non drunk, non disrespectful riders who did not demand a bunch of amenities or stops along the way. There are more costs and benefits than just monetary ones.


Q.E.D.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

TotC said:


> Sticks and stones may break my bones, but Ubering excites me. Besides, I had two non drunk, non disrespectful riders who did not demand a bunch of amenities or stops along the way. There are more costs and benefits than just monetary ones.


I see you drive UberCharity.


----------

